# mullet in the river



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

is it legal to catch mullet in a castnet on the river? someone said you cant use a net in freshwater.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes you can.

Chapter 68A-23.002(9), Florida Administrative Code, which allows a bait net, states that freshwater *bait fish* may be taken with a cast net with no greater than 1 inch stretched mesh. Freshwater non-game fish may be taken by cast net (no size or mesh restriction) in specified areas of the state only. 

Where harvesting mullet with a cast net in freshwater is allowed, you should harvest only mullet, unless the stretched mesh of the net you are using is not greater than 1 inch or you are in an area where the harvest of freshwater non-game species with a cast net is allowed. Therefore, if you harvest a freshwater species with the use of a cast net permitted only for mullet, you must return the freshwater species to the water alive and unharmed.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

cool man thanks. mullets all im concerned with as far as the cast net goes. i saw a bunch jumping at the river and was wondering.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

This myth about castnets being illegal has been around since I was a kid. I can't believe how many people will flat out argue with you about it. Same with using live bream for bait.


----------

